# Bois d Arc / Osage Orange Slabs / Bodark / Hedge Apple Slabs



## Jeff_harden




----------



## Ripthorn

Very nice. I've only worked osage a couple times, but I like it. I did a fretboard on a guitar out of it once and it worked beautifully.


----------



## mds2

Man, those must weigh a ton. Great looking slabs.


----------



## mojapitt

If I lived anywhere close, I would be sitting there.

Do you have a website for the wood?


----------



## Gene01

Good Golly, Miss Molly! 
I've done a bit of work with "Hedge". You must have 700-1000 lb there. 
Make great table tops. 
Beautiful stuff.


----------



## cmaxnavy

humma humma


----------



## Jeff_harden

Working on the website for the wood. This is what I got so far http://wood.hardencabinets.com/. Thanks Jeff


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks


----------



## JayT

LUST!! Wow, you guys in Texas must have much bigger Osage Orange trees than we do. There is quite a bit around here, but a good sized tree is maybe half the diameter of what those slabs came out of.


----------



## ironman246

Some great looking wood. Wouldn't have a few small peices laying around I could use for pen blanks do you?

Your website for wood is on it's way to be an impressive site.

Let me know about the pen blank peices, I will pay for them. I don't have any thing to trade.

Ray


----------



## Jeff_harden

Yes we have plenty of smaller pieces.


----------



## ironman246

PM sent Jeff

Ray


----------



## yellabret

holy cow, those must weigh a ton. i just made two 6' coffee tables and they are very dense, so i can imagine how heavy those are. got another log coming. i love the stuff. finished one with General Finishes Gel Topcoat and the other with Waterlox Marine Finish, will be interesting to see how the color change differs…..


----------

